
A Study of Performance Characteristics of GPUs and CPUs for Database Analytics [pdf] - blopeur
https://anilshanbhag.in/static/papers/crystal_sigmod20.pdf
======
blopeur
Github :
[https://github.com/anilshanbhag/crystal](https://github.com/anilshanbhag/crystal)

